
NASA X-Ray Tech Could Enable Superfast Communication in Deep Space - zeristor
http://www.space.com/34824-nasa-x-ray-tech-deep-space-communication.html
======
zeristor
"Such X-ray communication, or XCOM, might, in theory, permit gigabit-per-
second data rates throughout the solar system"

Nice to see a reference to XCOM. Seriously though increasing data transfer
rates in space will be a huge boon.

